# Need to make templates & jig



## fishlore (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a project that requires a number of wood tiles 6" x 3". I want to rout out the surface, leaving 3/8" raised border around the outside edge and one of several, simple shapes (square, circle etc.) in the center of each tile - a little like a woodblock print stamp, if you can follow my description. I need to make a jig to hold the tile and templates for the border and center shapes. I'm new to the forum and can't find the template jig that several posts refer to. Can anyone steer me to the information I need to make such a set-up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Here it is:

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-guides-intro-template-guides-publication.pdf

When you to to the Guide Bushings and Template section of the website there is a sticky post at the top of the page that says Intoduction To Template Guides and the attachment is part of that post. 

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/

Hope this helps!
Corey


----------

